# Angebote



## Burt4711 (3. August 2016)

Hi, 
Wann ist eigentlich mit Angeboten zu rechnen?
Hab nen Onkel in Planung und würde gerne nen Nachlass mitnehmen, auch wenn er so wenig ist wie bei 26er Soul Fire....


----------



## JohnnyRider (15. August 2016)

Ich habe meins letztes Jahr im Oktober mit Rabatt bestellt.
Wobei nicht jedes Jahr alle Modelle im Angebot sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

